# Nipple to 131 (8/26/18)



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

The morning started with us realizing that we forgot our rigged ballyhoo at home. 

Nonetheless we headed on. Got a little short of the Nipple by 9:00, water was a pretty clean green with flyers everywhere. 

Lines were set and we headed to the 131 Hole. 

Got some false excitement when we had a quadruple hookup on bobos with a big shark chasing all of them. Fortunately we got all in the boat without losing tackle to the tax man.

Right near the 131 Hole, I had a fish that I'm 70% sure was a ****** play with our blue and white ilander. It swiped at the lure 3 times with no hookup, teasing us each time; it just never commit to the bait. From what I hear, that is pretty usual behavior for a ******. That's what we get for forgetting the ballyhoo. 

By 1:00 we reeled in lines. Then we ran to the Edge, grabbed a few mingo to restore our pride before heading up the hill.

Just a quick report with not much going on, but I think it's going to get good out there in the next month or so though.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least ya'll got a meal outta the trip. Hey them bobo's are fun, next gooden I get, I'm gonna smoke on the egg since I see all kinds of folks eating them jokers on youtube and saying how good they are...


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Jason said:


> At least ya'll got a meal outta the trip. Hey them bobo's are fun, next gooden I get, I'm gonna smoke on the egg since I see all kinds of folks eating them jokers on youtube and saying how good they are...


I bled and kept one to try the same. I'm under the belief that a Green Egg can make anything taste good.


----------

